# NOA club nintendo releases new rewards



## blinkzane (Feb 2, 2015)

https://club.nintendo.com/rewards.do
Up until 30th of June 2015




 

Game List

*Wii U*
Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3 (Wii U) 200 coins
Super Punch-Out!! (Wii U) 200 coins
Golden Sun (Wii U) 200 coins
F-Zero (Wii U) 200 coins
F-Zero: Maximum Velocity <br> (Wii U) 200 coins
Ice Climber (Wii U) 200 coins
Volleyball (Wii U) 200 coins
Tennis (Wii U) 200 coins
Pinball (Wii U) 200 coins
NES Open Tournament Golf (Wii U) 200 coins
Ice Hockey (Wii U) 200 coins
Golf (Wii U) 200 coins
Clu Clu Land (Wii U) 200 coins
Baseball (Wii U) 200 coins
Wario's Woods (Wii U) 200 coins
Urban Champion (Wii U) 200 coins
Dr. Mario (Wii U) 200 coins
Donkey Kong 3 (Wii U) 200 coins
Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels (Wii U) 200 coins
Super Mario Bros. 3 (Wii U) 200 coins
Super Mario Bros (Wii U) 200 coins
Yoshi (Wii U) 200 coins
Balloon Fight (Wii U) 200 coins
Kid Icarus (Wii U) 200 coins
Zelda II: the Adventure of Link (Wii U) 200 coins
Metroid (Wii U) 200 coins
Pilotwings (Wii U) 200 coins
Wrecking Crew (Wii U) 200 coins
Mario Bros. (Wii U) 200 coins
Super Mario Bros 2 (Wii U) 200 coins
Excitebike (Wii U) 200 coins
Donkey Kong Jr. (Wii U) 200 coins
Super Metroid (Wii U) 200 coins
Super Mario World (Wii U) 200 coins
Punch-Out!! Featuring Mr. Dream (Wii U) 200 coins
Earthbound (Wii U) 250 coins
Dr. Luigi (Wii U) 300 coins
NES Remix (Wii U) 300 coins
The Wonderful 101 (Wii U) 600 coins
Wii Fit U (Wii U) 600 coins
Game & Wario (Wii U) 600 coins
Wii Party U (Wii U) 850 coins

*Wii*
Clu Clu Land (Wii) 200 coins
Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels (Wii) 200 coins
Zoda’s Revenge: StarTropics II (Wii) 200 coins
NES Play Action Football (Wii) 200 coins
Art Style: CUBELLO (Wii) 200 coins
Doc Louis's Punch-Out!! (Wii) 250 coins
Mario Golf (Wii) 250 coins
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii) 250 coins
Star Fox 64 (Wii) 250 coins
F-Zero X (Wii) 250 coins
Super Mario 64 (Wii) 250 coins
Super Metroid (Wii) 250 coins
Paper Mario (Wii) 250 coins
Mario Kart™ 64 (Wii) 250 coins
1080°™ Snowboarding (Wii) 250 coins
ThruSpace (Wii) 250 coins
Super Punch-Out!! (Wii) 250 coins
Pilotwings (Wii) 250 coins
Super Smash Bros. (Wii) 250 coins
Mario Tennis (Wii) 250 coins
Eco Shooter: Plant 530 (Wii) 250 coins
Snowpack Park (Wii) 250 coins
Excitebike: World Rally (Wii) 250 coins
Mario Party™ 2 (Wii) 250 coins
Super Mario Kart™ (Wii) 250 coins
The Legend of Zelda™: Majora's Mask™ (Wii) 250 coins
Fluidity (Wii) 250 coins

*3ds*
3D Classics: TwinBee™ (3ds) 150 coins
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (3ds) 150 coins
Super Mario Land (3ds) 150 coins
Kersploosh! (3ds) 150 coins
Baseball (3ds) 150 coins
Kid Icarus of Myths and Monsters (3ds) 150 coins
Metroid II: Return of Samus (3ds) 150 coins
Tennis (3ds) 150 coins
Golf (3ds) 150 coins
Donkey Kong (3ds) 150 coins
Mario's Picross (3ds) 150 coins
Radar Mission (3ds) 150 coins
3D Classics: Xevious (3ds) 200 coins
Ketzal's Cooridors (3ds) 200 coins
Sparkle Snapshots 3D (3ds) 200 coins
Looksley's Line Up (3ds) 200 coins
Wario Land 2 (3ds) 200 coins
Punch-Out!!™ Featuring Mr. Dream (3ds) 200 coins
Mario Golf (3ds) 200 coins
Donkey Kong 3 (3ds) 200 coins
Brain Age Express: Arts &amp; Letters (3ds) 200 coins
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (3ds) 200 coins
Sakura Samurai: Art of the Sword (3ds) 200 coins
A Kappa's Trail (3ds) 200 coins
Tokyo Crash Mobs (3ds) 200 coins
Brain Age Express: Math (3ds) 200 coins
Donkey Kong Jr. (3ds) 200 coins
Metroid (3ds) 200 coins
The Legend of Zelda (3ds) 200 coins
3D Classics: Kid Icarus (3ds) 200 coins
3D Classics Excitebike (3ds) 200 coins
Brain Age Express: Sudoku (3ds) 200 coins
3D Classics: Urban Champion (3ds) 200 coins
Mario vs. Donkey Kong™: Minis March Again! (3ds) 200 coins
Chibi-Robo!: Photo Finder (3ds) 250 coins
Mario and Donkey Kong: Minis on the Move (3ds) 250 coins
Dillon's Rolling Western (3ds) 250 coins
HarmoKnight (3ds) 300 coins
Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger (3ds) 300 coins
Fluidity: Spin Cycle (3ds) 300 coins
Crosswords Plus (3ds) 600 coins
Brain Age: Concentration Training (3ds) 600 coins
Super Mario 3D Land (3ds) 600 coins
New Super Mario Bros. 2 (3ds) 600 coins
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D (3ds) 600 coins
Star Fox 64 3D (3ds) 700 coins
Paper Mario: Sticker Star (3ds) 700 coins
Kid Icarus: Uprising (3ds) 700 coins


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 2, 2015)

hmm, looks like they are discontinuing club nintendo

but on the bright side there some "free" 3ds games you can claim with your coins (not just the usual gameboy/n64 game)


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 2, 2015)

After seeing what kind of stuff they have there I can't for the life of me understand why people think they have shitty rewards on US Club Nintendo. I'd pay money to get some of that stuff, guys.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

blinkzane said:


> https://club.nintendo.com/rewards.do


finally now what should I buy


----------



## blinkzane (Feb 2, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> finally now what should I buy


 
well if you like majoras mask and have the coins, get something in that field before it sells out. 
I mean I'm a gateway user so I don't need to get the warez but if you have any questions feel free to ask aha


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 2, 2015)

mariofanatic64 said:


> After seeing what kind of stuff they have there I can't for the life of me understand why people think they have shitty rewards on US Club Nintendo. I'd pay money to get some of that stuff, guys.


 

I have always found that its best to go with the games, rather than the physical merchandise.  There some good 3ds games that you can get for free or coins

like super mario 3d land, star fox 3d, kid icarus, etc


----------



## blinkzane (Feb 2, 2015)

rdurbin said:


> I have always found that its best to go with the games, rather than the physical merchandise. There some good 3ds games that you can get for free or coins
> 
> like super mario 3d land, star fox 3d, kid icarus, etc


 
I love getting exclusive stuff that you'll never see in stores. 
games are meh, although the selections is good this time around


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

blinkzane said:


> well if you like majoras mask and have the coins, get something in that field before it sells out.
> I mean I'm a gateway user so I don't need to get the warez but if you have any questions feel free to ask aha


my gateway and vwii already rules out 3ds and stuff that can be emulated, wonderfull 101 seems interesting


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 2, 2015)

So many games but not enough coins geeze  I wouldn't mind picking up Star Fox 64 3D, or some of those gba games or.. or... man I just don't have enough


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2015)

These offers are really what Club Nintendo should have offered the entire time


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 2, 2015)

wish i had like 200 more coins and could of got two of the 600 3ds game rewards


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow the rewards are pretty good!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2015)

aaaaaaand what does europe get?


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> aaaaaaand what does europe get?


Im sure Europe will get something beter than us. They always do!!!


----------



## Arras (Feb 2, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> aaaaaaand what does europe get?


 
no man those Mario golf balls are amazing


----------



## Willemoke (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn, missing 30 coins to buy a game...


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 2, 2015)

I bought Game & Wario for 30, wonderful 101 full price, nes remix full price, watch me cry


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

AAAAAHHHHHGGGGG!!!!1!1!!!!!1!!1 I ONLY HAVE 400 COINS AND WANT TO REDEEM SOMETHING OF +600 COINS 

well that's my fault, if I hadn't missed any survey I would have had 290 extra coins. Bad Saki Bad. 

At least I got platinum. Time to browse the inet searching codes I guess.


----------



## BMinkie (Feb 2, 2015)

Doc Louis's PUNCH OUT!

I'm I reading this right??? You can't buy this game on the e shop EVER! Only available as a club nintendo reward years ago!

http://punchout.wikia.com/wiki/Doc_Louis's_Punch-Out!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2015)

aaaaaaand what does club nintendo AU get?


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 2, 2015)

F** Club Nintendo Europe doesn't get that cool stuff :/

Look that's all we get (and it never has been better)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 2, 2015)

They didn't always offer retail games for Club Nintendo coins, right? I remember first getting a 3DS, being excited about coins, then seeing that the best items they have are Mario pencil toppers or some such nonsense. Maybe I should dig through my game boxes and actually redeem them this time...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> F** Club Nintendo Europe doesn't get that cool stuff :/
> 
> Look that's all we get (and it never has been better)
> 
> SNIP


 
it's a lot better than our garbage!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

aaannnd the fucking server crashed..


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> They didn't always offer retail games for Club Nintendo coins, right?


 
I'm inclined to say "no", but that's on Europe's end. I've never known it to be have actual games.

(I apparently still got 500 stars from...somewhere. I never took a single survey, but unless we get some actual games, I'm actually GLAD for it).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 2, 2015)

lol the site is now down for maintenance. This is what happens when the maximum number of people you usually expect to connect at a time is three. Not three hundred or three thousand, just three.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wait

Mario Kart™ 64 (3ds) 250 coins

That's a typo right?


----------



## Bat420maN (Feb 2, 2015)

I need the Smash posters v.2 and the 2013 platinum posters. I'll pay 30 bucks for each set. Anyone looking to make 60 bucks?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> aaaaaaand what does club nintendo AU get?


You have the Mario Hat? We (UK) don't even have that!

The UK Club Nintendo is a fucking joke. :-/


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 2, 2015)

I can pirate all the 3DS games so...
What should I get? I can't get anything physical.


----------



## zero2exe (Feb 2, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> I can pirate all the 3DS games so...
> What should I get? I can't get anything physical.


 
How about giving away some of the codes instead?  Hint: 3ds would be nice btw...


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 2, 2015)

Damnit! 150 coins away from Wii Fit U


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 2, 2015)

I guess this is where the begging kicks in..............does anyone have coins that they don't need.
The only thing I would be able to really give in return is a $2 USD playpay or a $3 usd Amazon code.
( I want mario 3d land so bad)​


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 2, 2015)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I guess this is where the begging kicks in..............does anyone have coins that they don't need.
> The only thing I would be able to really give in return is a $2 USD playpay or a $3 usd Amazon code.
> ( I want mario 3d land so bad)


 

I considered trying to trade with someone but now I'm wondering if NES Remix is just the first game or both the first and second together. Also, Dr Luigi isn't looking so bad. Gonna consult with the Mrs. on this one. She enjoys the Wii U as much as I do.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 2, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I considered trying to trade with someone but now I'm wondering if NES Remix is just the first game or both the first and second together. Also, Dr Luigi isn't looking so bad. Gonna consult with the Mrs. on this one. She enjoys the Wii U as much as I do.


 
I believe it might just be the first one, might be something you should look into first.
Wanted to try Dr.Luigi seems like fun.


----------



## Arras (Feb 2, 2015)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I guess this is where the begging kicks in..............does anyone have coins that they don't need.
> The only thing I would be able to really give in return is a $2 USD playpay or a $3 usd Amazon code.
> ( I want mario 3d land so bad)


 
Protip: 3D Land kind of sucks. You might as well get something else that's actually a good game.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 2, 2015)

Arras said:


> Protip: 3D Land kind of sucks. You might as well get something else that's actually a good game.


 
I wanna get it cause it had played it, I actually like it compared to that horrible "sequel" New Super Mario Bros 2


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 2, 2015)

Dr. Luigi and NES Remix are my only two choices. If Wiimmfi gets extended to WiiWare games, then I might not get Dr. Luigi. I was kinda joping for another game in which my Wife and I can use Our Yoshi and Peach fight pads but...meh


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 2, 2015)

If people have enough, I suggest getting a n64 title and snes vc title for the 3ds. Maybe someone will figure out to inject n64 and snes roms vai the browser exploit.

How many games does it take to get 250 coins/stars? I have never used any of my games codes or register my 3ds. And I want the original paper mario on my 3ds lol


----------



## bowser (Feb 2, 2015)

Am I reading this right? N64 games on the 3DS?


----------



## loco365 (Feb 2, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> F** Club Nintendo Europe doesn't get that cool stuff :/
> 
> Look that's all we get (and it never has been better)


I kinda want the MK8 Badge set ;_;



bowser said:


> Am I reading this right? N64 games on the 3DS?


 
I'm wondering the same. I'm sure it's a typo though.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 2, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I'm wondering the same. I'm sure it's a typo though.


 
I'm hoping it isn't. But I know it is.


----------



## Adeka (Feb 2, 2015)

bowser said:


> Am I reading this right? N64 games on the 3DS?


I thought the same thing but no,  they are on the Wii

My excitement to play super smash bros and Paper Mario on the go was so high too


----------



## VashTS (Feb 2, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I kinda want the MK8 Badge set ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same. I'm sure it's a typo though.


 

I totally want the golf balls. I love Mario Golf ;_;


----------



## BlattLGM (Feb 2, 2015)

Too bad I only have 120 coins.
I hope the Gold rewards are decent (they will most likely suck but I can dream).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 2, 2015)

I was finally able to log in, and wow the 3DS selection is really underwhelming. They could have at least broken new ground with the 3DS VC and given Club Nintendo members first stab or something, but instead I still have no reason to spend my coins.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I was finally able to log in, and wow the 3DS selection is really underwhelming. They could have at least broken new ground with the 3DS VC and given Club Nintendo members first stab or something, but instead I still have no reason to spend my coins.


Really I agree. Plus the lack of orginal non vc content is did appointing


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry for the mix up between the wii (did not know they were still doing things) and the 3ds stuff. Should not try replacing things on my laptop that does not have proper tools for it, and doing that 5 minutes before I have to run out of the door.


Also looking at the EU/Australia stuff... ringtones? Really? I accused them of having a scammy feel in the shutdown thread but I did not know it was that bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2015)

blinkzane said:


> https://club.nintendo.com/rewards.do
> Up until 30th of June 2015
> 
> View attachment 15268
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing, I will try and grab a few of those games once the site is back up from maintenance!


----------



## Shubshub (Feb 2, 2015)

and as usual Club Nintendo AU is left in the dust with nothing interesting


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 2, 2015)

I got the Smash v2 posters and the puzzle. Got a bunch of post play surveys left but don't think I'll have enough coins for anything physical. Maybe unless there's a cheap vc game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2015)

Chary said:


> These offers are really what Club Nintendo should have offered the entire time


 

Unfortunately, it almost feels too little too late; hopefully whatever program they're replacing it with won't suck.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, it seems the site is still down. Looks like it's going to be interesting. I wonder what three people are enjoying the rewards...


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 2, 2015)

How many coins do you tend to get for registering something and is there an expiration date? I've never really bothered registering anything but I wouldn't mind grabbing some free shit.


----------



## blinkzane (Feb 3, 2015)

Leave it up to me to be the first to post and the laziest =P lol


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 3, 2015)

I swear, Club Nintendo is full of fail right now! Been trying to login since 5pm yesterday and still haven't successfully claimed my copy of NES Remix


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 4, 2015)

Nintendo servers are full. Man...they finally feel what it's like to be blizzard on a release day.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, that ringtone award is pretty bad.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 4, 2015)

I got an idea! Why don't NoA swaps the US Club Nintendo for the UK Club Nintendo? It's so much better! You have digital wallpapers, ringtones, gift wrapping paper there's a bit for everyone to pick. 

I'll take the US Club Nintendo and use my 9k points on it, thank you!

*sigh* in all seriousness I truly hope Nintendo of Europe doesn't screw with the UK Club Nintendo and give us fuck all for these last remaining months. x_x


----------



## matpower (Feb 4, 2015)

Argh, I just need 20 coins to get premium and some 3DS games, I guess today is not my lucky day (I can't find my DSi XL or Wii CN codes).


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 10, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> AAAAAHHHHHGGGGG!!!!1!1!!!!!1!!1 I ONLY HAVE 400 COINS AND WANT TO REDEEM SOMETHING OF +600 COINS
> 
> well that's my fault, if I hadn't missed any survey I would have had 290 extra coins. Bad Saki Bad.
> 
> At least I got platinum. Time to browse the inet searching codes I guess.


SAKITOSHI LONG TIME NO SEE!! How've you been?!?!

Back on topic, I ordered the MM Messenger bag, puzzle, LoZ Pouch and Smash Poster Set V2. Planning on spending my remaining 320 coins on NES Remix.



rdurbin said:


> I have always found that its best to go with the games, rather than the physical merchandise. There some good 3ds games that you can get for free or coins
> 
> like super mario 3d land, star fox 3d, kid icarus, etc


I beg to differ. Sold a Smash poster set for $70. Cost the same amount of coins as a $20 game. Plus, you can get games anywhere, can't get posters anywhere though.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 17, 2015)

There's a Mario Hat on the UK Club Nintendo now but judging from the pictures it doesn't look to be very good and it costs 4k points.


----------



## carrieshot (Feb 11, 2018)

Now I know this is a older thread, i wish they kept club nintendo instead of my nintendo, because now its way worse than club nintendo had been, atleast you could use codes from purchased games from older games. I participated in club nintendo every year from 2012, each year i had 2 or 3 accounts with the higher tier reward.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice necrobump my dude


----------



## carrieshot (Feb 11, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Nice necrobump my dude


why even reply to my post, all i am doing to posting about how club nintendo is better, and how i wished it was back.


----------

